# Cape Coral- Florida Juli 2005



## guifri (3. Januar 2005)

Frohes neues Jahr,

nachdem ich im Oktober 2004 in Ft. Myers Beach die ersten Eindrücke und Angelerfahrungen in Florida gemacht habe (mit wenig Vorbereitungszeit und Schwerpunkt Familienurlaub) haben wir für Juli für drei Wochen ein Haus in Cape Coral mit Deckboat gemietet.

Da ich im Oktober überwiegend von der Pier aus geangelt habe, wollte ich mich dieses Jahr mehr dem Bootsangeln widmen und besser vorbereiten. Zumal die Familie nicht zu kurz kommen soll und ich meine "Angelpläne" diesmal vorher klar haben will.

Ich werde nach und nach meine Fragen ergänzen und die beiden "Experten" tiffy und Nick-A sicherlich auch noch mal per PM kontaktieren, aber vielleicht gibt es auch weitere Florida-Erfahrene hier?

Als Erstes würde ich gerne wissen, wo in Cape Coral oder näherer Umgebung ein GRÖßERER Angelladen ist. 

Bass Pro in Ft. Myers wird leider erst im Herbst eröffnet. In Cape Coral hatte ich bisher nur so nen Mix aus Boot- und Angelladen gefunden, der für mich nicht die gewünschte Auswahl hatte (Ich möchte mir auf jeden Fall transportfähiges Tackle kaufen).

Also, wer Shops mit guter Auswahl kennt, bitte Adresse des Laden posten oder per PM schicken. Danke.


----------



## Timmy (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Cape Coral- Florida Juli 2005*

Ich war leider nur in den Wintermonaten vorort.Wir haben uns teilweise über Bass Pro aber auch über Wall-mart(!) eingedeckt.Wir konnten nicht glauben,was die für ´ne Auswahl hatten.

 Ich finds ganz schön mutig,im Juli dorthin zu fliegen................mich würde es da um-beamen.
 Gruß,Timmy


----------



## norge_klaus (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Cape Coral- Florida Juli 2005*

Wow !!!! Florida im Juli, Hut ab. Da würde ich nur im Hotel hocken und was Kühles schlürfen. Mal Spaß zur Seite ! Mußte gerade bei BassPro feststellen, daß die Auswahl zwar riesig ist, aber nur von wenig Herstellern kommt. Notgedrungen habe ich letzten September einfach mal die "Gelben Seiten" vor Ort (Miami) kurz durchforstet und dabei richtig tolle Angelläden entdeckt. Bei vielen Dingen erheblich günstiger als BassPro. Am besten vor Ort Augen auf und zugeschlagen.  :g  :g  :g 

gruß und tight lines norge_klaus


----------



## guifri (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Cape Coral- Florida Juli 2005*

@klaus

Hatte ich im Oktober auch gemacht (yellow Pages). Läden angefahren und leider waren es nur Kleine... Und mit Familie im Schlepptau ist es nicht gerade angenehm einen vernünftigen Angelladen zu suchen.  

Ich will diesmal gezielt anfahren und schnell wieder raus aus´m Laden. |director: 

Mit der Hitze bin ich auch mal gespannt, wie´s wird. Haus ist ja klimatisiert, einen Pool gibt´s natürlich auch und das Boot steht direkt am Haus und im Kanalsystem sind wir quasi an so nem See ( Haus heißt auch Lakeview), an dem man zufälligerweise direkt angeln kann, falls es zu heiß zum Rausfahren erscheint...

 http://www.fewo-direkt.at/index.cfm/ferienwohnung/26475.cfm |supergri


----------



## Timmy (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Cape Coral- Florida Juli 2005*

Tolles Objekt!!!
 Abends ein schönes Filet vom Red Snapper oder vom Grouper grillen und dabei aufs Wasser schauen...................zum Dahinschmelzen................
 Was kostet das Boot denn extra?#h


----------



## guifri (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Cape Coral- Florida Juli 2005*

ich habe einen pauschalpreis für haus und boot verhandelt...

grds. sind es 60 € pro Tag für das Boot.


----------



## Timmy (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Cape Coral- Florida Juli 2005*

Dankeschön.


----------



## Tiffy (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Cape Coral- Florida Juli 2005*

Moin Guifri,

da wird mir's ja schon wieder ganz warm ums Herz. Schöner Urlaub, Du hast meinen uneingschränken Neid  Wenn ich nur an die Tarpons um die Zeit denke dann werd ich ganz fickerich....

Es gibt auch ein Sports-Authority in Cape Coral. Dort sind oft Schnäppchen möglich. Am besten mal auf die Zeitungsanzeigen in der Turizeitung ( kommt glaub ich 2 mal die Woche in jedes Ferienhaus ) achten. Da steht immer drin wer gerade wo Ausverkauf macht.


----------



## guifri (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Cape Coral- Florida Juli 2005*

ja tiffy,
und diesmal müssen wir vorher mal ausführlicher sprechen  :q


----------



## Bonito (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Cape Coral- Florida Juli 2005*

Hallo Guifri !

Direkte Angelläden vor Ort an der Westküste kann ich Dir auch nicht empfehlen, aber vielleicht machst Du ja mit Deiner Family auch ein paar Ausflüge über die Alligator - Allee an den Atlantik nach Fort Lauderdale oder Pompano - Beach.
Sind ja nur gute 100 KM uns somit für Amerikanische Verhältnisse " gleich nebenan "
Hier wirst Du keine Probleme haben, Dich mit allen benötigten Tackle einzudecken ( Westmarine, Boat - US, Hook & Tackle etc. ) und kannst Dir gleich in ausreichender Breite ein paar Boote am Kanal oder bei den vielen Händlern vor Ort aussuchen.
Ansonsten, empfehle ich nur die Mitnahme einer guten Teleskop - Spinnrute ,mit mittlerer Stationärrolle im Koffer, ein paar Blinker,kleine Olivenbleie für das Kingfish angeln.Alles andere Gerät, bekommst Du ggf. auch auf den Charterbooten gestellt.

Gruß aus HH und viel Spass !

Bonito


----------



## Sail31 (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Cape Coral- Florida Juli 2005*

Hallo Guifri,

ich war letzten Mai in Cape Coral.
Leider nur eine Woche wegen Grundstückskauf.
Dieses Jahr werde ich aber im Sept/ Okt 4 Wochen dort sein.
Ich habe aber in der einen Woche ein Angelgeschäft ausfindig machen können, die u.a. interessante Rapalla Angebote hatten ( buy 2, get 3 ).
Du erreichst den Laden folgendermassen:
Den Del Prado Blvd Richtung Norden bis zum Ende. Dann nach links in die 41
biegen und nach einem kurzen Stück ( weniger als 500m ) liegt er auf der rechten Seite.
Gruß
Sail31


----------



## guifri (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Cape Coral- Florida Juli 2005*

So, die Frage nach nem Laden wäre erst mal geklärt...

Bin aber für weitere Tipps dankbar..


----------



## guifri (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Cape Coral- Florida Juli 2005*

Nächste Frage:

Mit welchen Combos fischt (würdet ihr fischen) Ihr auf Black Drums, Tarpons etc...????
Also die größeren kampfstarken Fische.


----------



## Nick_A (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Cape Coral- Florida Juli 2005*

Hi Guifri #h

nochmals zu den Shops...muß (leider) Tiffy ein klein wenig berichtigen... der Sports-Authority ist nicht in Cape sondern in Ft. Myers. Einfach über die ZWEITE (!) große Brücke (die zweite Brücke vom Meer aus gezählt) fahren ... immer gerade aus (so ca. 2-3km) und dann siehst Du ihn auch auf der linken Seite. Ist für die Verhältnisse dort recht groß, allerdings natürlich nicht zu vergleichen mit dem BassPro-Shop in Ft. Lauderdale! 

Wenn Du über Miami "anfliegst", dann mache dort UNBEDINGT einen Zwischenstop und plane mal MINDESTENS (!!!) 4 Stunden ein, um Dich mit dem RIESENLADEN zu beschäftigen!  :q

Im Wall-Mart (in den ganz Großen) bekommst Du auch einiges (und auch noch recht günstig). Es gibt auch noch eine recht gute Auswahl im BoatersWorld und im ACE. ACE ist normalerweise ein "Baumarkt" ... dort gab es letztes Jahr aber z.B. die PowerPro seeeeeeehr günstig. Für 6 amerikanische Cent wurde mir sogar gleich die jeweilige Rolle befüllt! #6 #6

Zu Deiner Frage mit den Combos...meine allerliebste "Allround-Combo" war eine Spinnrute mit 70gr Wurfgewicht, 2.7m lang (die Quantum Hypercast Manie) in Kombination mit einer Shimano Stradic GTM (Heckbremse) und 30Pfund-Geflochtener...damit bekommst Du dort sicher in 80% aller Fälle ganz gut zurecht.

Natürlich aber nicht auf Tarpons oder Haie...da würde ich Dir eher zu einer wesentlich schwereren Rute raten...ca. 300-500gr Wurfgewicht (=10-15lbs) sollten es schon mindestens sein.

Fischmäulchen und ich werden dieses Jahr übrigens wieder "drüben" sein...wahrscheinlich werden wir diesmal aber 3 Wochen auf den Keys (Islamorado...oder irgendwo dort in der Nähe) verbringen....juhu, 3 Wochen tauchen und angeln!  #6

Habt Ihr denn Euer Haus schon gemietet und wo liegt es denn genau (Link)?

Grüßle #h
Robert


----------



## guifri (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Cape Coral- Florida Juli 2005*

hallo,

hier noch mal der link zum ferienhaus (siehe oben):  http://www.fewo-direkt.at/index.cfm...hnung/26475.cfm 

( mmh..link funzt nich mehr richtig, dann halt den http://www.topflorida.com/Villas/Villa_Lakeview.htm )

Das Haus liegt im Süden. der Golf ist mit Boot in 
30 Minuten ohne Schleuse zu erreichen und am Haus ist direkt ein Salzwassersee im Kanalsystem.

Den angehängten Hai habe ich auch mit mittlerer Spinnrute (aber mit Naturköder) rausbekommen. Musst aber bei einer 1/2-Day-Fishing-Tour mit max. Druck pumpen, da die älteren Mitangler weiter ihre Snapper fangen wollten  :q Hat ca. 10 Min. gedauert.

Aber so ein Tarpon ist ja schon ne andere Liga, ich hab ja jetzt schon Schiss falls einer beißt und ich bin alleine im Boot |uhoh: 

Hat evtl. jemand eine konkrete Ruten- und Rollenempfehlung?


----------



## bastelberg (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Cape Coral- Florida Juli 2005*

Hai Guifri,
war auch schon des öfteren in Florida, meistens im Sommer, wegen der Ferien, d.h. meiner Kinder. Wir waren immer in St. Petersburg bei Verwanten, die direkt am Kanal wohnen zur Tampa Bay. Astreines Angeln. Hab mir durch meinen Kumpel dort jede Menge der landesüblichen Tricks angenommen. Wir haben meistens mit Wobbler und Gummishrimp(rubbershrimp) auf Snook geangelt. Aber es geht auch mit Shrimps sehr gut. Die bekommst du in jedem Baitshop. Verlange einfach "selected"shrimps, das sind die grossen. Normal angelt man vom treibenden Boot aus, wenn es die Strömung zulässt. Wenn du mit geflochtener angelst, solltest du etwa 1-1,5 m durchsichtiger Mono als Vorfach vorschalten und was wichtig: vom treibenden Boot ohne Blei. Köder einfach in der natürlichen Strömung absinken lassen. Hab das erst selber nicht glauben wollen. Praktiziere die Technik mittlerweile auch hier in Deutschland an Fliessgewässern, mit Erfolg.Die besten Rollen sind einfach für mich jedenfalls PENN Spinfisher SS , entweder 4400 oder 4500. Als Rute benutze ich eine mittlere Spinnangel 3m. Hoffe dir etwas an Infos gegeben zu haben.
Gruss Ralf :g


----------



## Tiffy (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Cape Coral- Florida Juli 2005*

Joh stimmt ja Nick. Aber das ist da alles so nahe zusammen, da kannste schon mal den Überblick verlieren 

Kennst Du eigentlich schon die Adresse Guifri ?? Straße und Nummer ??


----------



## guifri (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Cape Coral- Florida Juli 2005*

@tiffy
yup..hab ich mir schon rausgegooglet.


----------



## drogba (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Cape Coral- Florida Juli 2005*

also als ich das war gab es etwa alle 10-15 ein angeladen in dem man sich alles kaufen konnte + angeln leihen.die preise waren echt spott billig also für krabben + angeln(kompelt mit blei usw.()hab ich 10 dollar gelöhnt für nen halben tag 13-18 uhr leihe.


----------



## Kalle25 (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Cape Coral- Florida Juli 2005*

Eine weitere Möglichkeit zum Einkaufen sind die diversen "Flohmärkte" in Fort Myers. Als ich das letzte Mal dort war, wurde da nur Neuware zu Superkonditionen verkauft. Auch wenn Du andere Dinge des täglichen Lebens einkaufen möchtest, ist das eine gute Adresse. Ich war dort immer sehr zufrieden.


----------

